# advanced weight reduction techniques



## rickz (Aug 6, 2016)

Posting this here if I can. Advanced ways to reduce the weight and rotational inertia of bicycles. My techniques. #1 put the magnet(s) for your speedometer and cadence as close to the inside of the rotation as possible, for wheels, close to the hub, for cranks, close to the bb, this will reduce rotational inertia and increase your acceleration especially on climbs. Continue with contributions.


----------



## exracer (Jun 6, 2005)

rickz said:


> Posting this here if I can. Advanced ways to reduce the weight and rotational inertia of bicycles. My techniques. #1 put the magnet(s) for your speedometer and cadence as close to the inside of the rotation as possible, for wheels, close to the hub, for cranks, close to the bb, this will reduce rotational inertia and increase your acceleration especially on climbs. Continue with contributions.


No, it won't. At least not to any degree that anybody is going to notice. You are talking about a magnet that weighs maybe 1%+/- of your front wheel or crank and far less as a percentage of the total weight of you and the bike. You are not going to spin up the crank quicker because you move the magnet. Same for moving the magnet on the wheel. Your acceleration will not be noticeably improved. It's like taking the caps off you valve stems thinking " I'm a speed racer now". And by your way of thinking, you would be even faster if you didn't have them on your bike in the first place. 

Here is a tip, if you want to get faster in the hills ride more.


----------

